# Ear defect? Please help



## Pygmygoat19 (Apr 20, 2019)

hi all, I have a little Pygmy buckling that has a curled ear... I was hoping to keep him full but if the ear problem is hereditary I’ll wether him. It was folded back at birth so I taped it up and after a week I took the tape off and it looked perfect until last week (8 weeks old) the very tip of he’s ear is now curled again. So my question is, is it hereditary?Would love if someone could give an answer as I’m struggling to find one. I’ve attached pics of he’s ear at birth and from yesterday


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I’m sorry but the recent photos I don’t see anything wrong. But that’s just me. I’ve never heard of curled ears being a genetic trait that is passed along, especially as that ear was fixed for a time. I’m guessing it was due to an issue in the birth canal and is not genetic. But right now it looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do see the one side flipped upward a little more than the other. Probably womb placement. You could always try one year then if you see it in the kids, then cull.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> I do see the one side flipped upward a little more than the other. Probably womb placement. You could always try one year then if you see it in the kids, then cull.


I agree up until "cull". But yes. My apologies, but I'm working towards one day being the person to accept the goats that become chosen to be culled due to genetic issues or long lasting health issues.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Probably womb placement.


:up:He's a cutie!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ears that are folded down or floppy at birth when they should be erect are selenium deficiency. I had 2 kids born this year like that and I gave them a double dose of BoSe (since we are so selenium deficient here) and the eats went back to normal in a few days without any help. The mother does were given their shot of BoSe a month before they kidded and I still saw those and other signs of selenium deficiency this kidding season. 

So check if you are selenium deficient and supplement the goats of you are.


----------



## Pygmygoat19 (Apr 20, 2019)

NicoleV said:


> Ears that are folded down or floppy at birth when they should be erect are selenium deficiency. I had 2 kids born this year like that and I gave them a double dose of BoSe (since we are so selenium deficient here) and the eats went back to normal in a few days without any help. The mother does were given their shot of BoSe a month before they kidded and I still saw those and other signs of selenium deficiency this kidding season.
> 
> So check if you are selenium deficient and supplement the goats of you are.


If I gave him a shot of BoSe would now would that help it straighten out?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Pygmygoat19 said:


> If I gave him a shot of BoSe would now would that help it straighten out?


It looks to me like a normal lil goat ear now. Their ears do curl up at the ends some most of the time.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

His ears look totally normal right now-I’m not sure what you’re seeing...


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

NicoleV said:


> Ears that are folded down or floppy at birth when they should be erect are selenium deficiency. I had 2 kids born this year like that and I gave them a double dose of BoSe (since we are so selenium deficient here) and the eats went back to normal in a few days without any help. The mother does were given their shot of BoSe a month before they kidded and I still saw those and other signs of selenium deficiency this kidding season.
> 
> So check if you are selenium deficient and supplement the goats of you are.


Interesting! Most years we have down or folded ears on a kid or two, and we've known we have a selenium issue. This year is the first year we haven't seen signs of selenium deficiency(finally getting those minerals figured out!) and also had all normal ears this year. It never crossed my mind that it could be related!


----------



## Pygmygoat19 (Apr 20, 2019)

Does anyone think that it might be passed onto he’s kids? Or will I only know if I try him out


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I do hope the ears will be passed on, I mean the presence of ears! In other words, I can see nothing unusual on his ears, once they have dried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute baby.


----------

